# Pensions anyone?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

I admit defeat. I can no longer function in my job. My business has been going down the drain for 18 months or so. I can remember clients names, or what they wanted, I get so many messages I that I confuse them. I get names wrong on letters, forget to send important documents, I hurt so much I can't type more than half the time. I get frustrated and........can't remember what I was going to type here. Problem is, the mortgage, car payment, all the debts are in my name. My husband works with me, but he is a trainer and knows nothing about office work or the business end of it, without me he can't do it. I'm wondering if anyone on the board has been granted a disability pension because of FM/IBS etc. I'm wondering if my Doctor/ any doctor thinks this is a condition which deserves a pension.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Just thought I would let you know Lori that here in Australia, FM is largley unknown and very difficult to get a pension for.When I tried to get workers comp about 5 years ago for work stress agravatting FM the specialists could not agree and in the end the court threw my claim out.However I have just heard of one woman who was granted help from her local council for house cleaning help with her FM diagnoses.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann:I'm sorry to hear that things are so rough right now. I know the added stress of financial obligations don't help your health.I know of a lady who was granted Canada Pension Plan Disability Benefits in Ontario. It was a 2 year fight with the Appeals Board, but she finally was approved. She found a doctor in Scarborough who was a believer in FM and (who also has a waiting list a mile long). She couldn't work anymore and went to see him, applied for Disability benefits and was told she was ineligible. She appealed and in the meantime developed osteo arthritis on top of the FM. She's been receiving benefits for 2 years now. My brother who is a Union Steward told me that I should apply for it. It stresses me out just thinking that I have to sit in front of a board and explain my health. He showed me copies of appeal cases. Some were approved and some were denied. He says sometimes it depends on the judge and the people on the board. So, there are people who have been approved.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks for the info. My sister was approved but she had also been in a car accident and had her back broken, although she could walk after 3 months in hospital she never really recovered. But I'm sure her being granted the pension had more to do with that than FMLori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Lori Ann, Disability like anything else will take some work, if your doctor backs you and is well documented your file then try to find someone out there to help you through the process. It will take a long time but you need to start now and work on it. It is not easy but it is due to you so work at it. I have always gotten upset with people that raped the Goverment for money and those of us that need the funding rarely get it with out a hurrendus fight. Just fight and fight hard. We are all here for you. I believe there is a book on Fibromylgia that I let a friend borrow and in the back of it has web sites to help through the process. I will give you the name of the book as soon as I can. Lexa


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Lori Ann and everyone! By all means, gather as much info and documentation as you possibly can and talk to your Doctor and even your Pharmacist. Anyone who has known you and treated you, etc. From what I've heard it is a long process, but don't give up on it. I think It's high time the government recognizes someone who really trully needs it and will appreciate it. Good luck to you!!!


----------

